# 150mm Petty



## Tim Rowland (Sep 8, 2020)

Got this guy finished up this weekend

Blade: 150mm in W2 clayed with Rutland's and quenched in Parks 50, tempered back to 63rc
Handle: Maple burl, g10, carbon fiber
A little heel relief and a full convex grind.
Sorry still working on getting better choil pictures.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## birdsfan (Sep 8, 2020)

Wow! Really awesome looking Tim! Both bland and handle. Looks a heck of a lot better than amateur!


----------



## Tim Rowland (Sep 8, 2020)

birdsfan said:


> Wow! Really awesome looking Tim! Both bland and handle. Looks a heck of a lot better than amateur!



Thank you.
I appreciate it.


----------



## birdsfan (Sep 8, 2020)

By the way, I was looking at your handle work on Etsy. Some really cool burl/resin hybrid stuff there! Do you do your own resin casting as well?


----------



## cotedupy (Sep 8, 2020)

Very smart. Great job!


----------



## Tim Rowland (Sep 8, 2020)

birdsfan said:


> By the way, I was looking at your handle work on (**Random internet place that may have some of your work). Some really cool burl/resin hybrid stuff there! Do you do your own resin casting as well?



I do not do my own casting. 
I buy the blanks from a few different suppliers. 
I do stabilize some species, and send out others.
It actually is not really my taste but people do like them and ask for them often.
My personal preference is just a beautiful natural wood body, simple single spacer (if any at all) and a complimenting ferrule wood, personal favorite is African blackwood.


----------



## Seffers93 (Sep 8, 2020)

This knife looks amazing! I love the simple spacers like you were saying above ^. It looks really classy. Love it!


----------



## birdsfan (Sep 8, 2020)

The resin stuff is not necessarily my personal preference either, as you could see from my own handle work. But I can appreciate it when the resin coloring compliments the chosen woods, and when it is well executed, which yours definitely were!


----------



## AT5760 (Sep 8, 2020)

Yes! This looks like an awesome prep knife. Or bad to look at either


----------



## gregfisk (Sep 8, 2020)

Nice work Tim, is that a clay hamone or something else? I’ve never tried any blade treatments of any kind yet. I like how dark the blade is as well. And that’s a really nice looking handle.


----------



## Tim Rowland (Sep 8, 2020)

gregfisk said:


> Nice work Tim, is that a clay hamone or something else? I’ve never tried any blade treatments of any kind yet. I like how dark the blade is as well. And that’s a really nice looking handle.



Thank you.
Yes I used Rutland's furnace cement, thinned for the 1st coating, slightly thicker for the second coat. 
Austentized at 1550F, quenched in Parks 50 fast quenching oil so it is (Aburu Honyaki)
I hand sanded to 600 before a ferric chloride dip/progression 
Here is what it looked like as I was hand sanding, I think this was at 320g. 
Sharpie is where I still had small scratches from previous grit.


----------



## Tim Rowland (Sep 11, 2020)

Here are a few in hand photos to actually show the dimensions and profile.


----------



## daveb (Sep 11, 2020)

Nice. Looks tall enough to be useful on the board.


----------

